
HEVC Video Codecs Comparison - zdw
http://compression.ru/video/codec_comparison/hevc_2015/
======
Veratyr
Interesting but not very useful given that the patent situation at the moment
makes HEVC unusable for many users.

For those who are unaware, there are currently two HEVC license pools (HEVC
Advance and MPEG LA). HEVC Advance is particularly problematic as it contains
necessary patents that MPEG LA lacks and it charges a fee for _distribution_
of HEVC content, not just encoders/decoders like MPEG LA did in the past. Many
potential HEVC users are quite put off by that and it's a main motivator for
the Alliance for Open Media.

~~~
amluto
Can anyone explain how any possible patent could cover distribution?

~~~
sitharus
The patent doesn't, but the license does. Patent licenses can contain pretty
much any legal conditions the licensor likes, much like software licenses.

In this case the condition of the HVEC license is that you pay them a fee for
every copy you serve.

~~~
clouddrover
Depending on what we mean by "distribution", patents could soon cover
distribution with a new license to go with them. The MPEG LA is attempting to
form a patent pool for MPEG-DASH: [http://www.mpegla.com/main/pid/MPEG-
DASH/default.aspx](http://www.mpegla.com/main/pid/MPEG-DASH/default.aspx)

------
ksec
VP9 is great at low bitrate encoding, I guess that properly covers 80%+ of the
Internet encoded videos, but for High Bitrate x264 or even x265 still beats
it.

Another problem is license pools.

